# Two of my Compositions



## lookingforclassical

Hello. I am 18. I studied the piano at the age of 12 and quitted after 6 months. I didn't like my teacher, and for that reason I didn't play again ever since... until last year.
I discovered that I can compose music, sometimes in my head and sometimes through playing random notes i can develop an idea... I composed something like 20 pieces in the last year, playing maybe 1 hour per a day.

So, please don't be harsh if you don't like it... I can't even read music notes well.. I'd just like to hear some opinions, and to understand if this music is good for a beginner.

sorry for the bad sound quality. it was recorded with my iphone.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

shows that you have a natural idea of what romantic piano music is supposed to sound like, but you need to relearn the basics of form, structure and development. I would suggest listening to classical music a lot and supplementing it with counterpoint studies.


----------



## lookingforclassical

ScipioAfricanus said:


> shows that you have a natural idea of what romantic piano music is supposed to sound like, but you need to relearn the basics of form, structure and development. I would suggest listening to classical music a lot and supplementing it with counterpoint studies.


I only listen to classical. The inspiration for my pieces is from there. 
I know that I need to learn, I had only one piano teacher six years ago... and he lasted 6 months. (I am currently looking for one).

Still, I can "compose" many pieces in my head (for multiple instruments too), but the thing is can't translate them into written notes, because I can barely read any(almost forgot completely how to). sometimes I play randomly in order to find the notes that I want in my head, so I could add them to my pieces.

Anyway, would you say these pieces are good for someone in my situation?


----------



## hreichgott

Because the composition and the piano playing are both in such beginning stages, it's hard to come even close to evaluating quality. The best I can say is, it's wonderful that you are interested in classical music and in composition and in piano! No matter what anyone says about the quality of your pieces, the next step is to go learn a lot.


----------



## MarieTregubovich

I like your pieces. Your compositions sound full, meaning, they have a story line, instead of being something random like an improvisation. Most of my pieces are improvisations, just me trying to record something. I recorded my improvising and showed it to one of my friends, and he says that has "massive cadential extensions" which I can agree with. Thankfully, I started taking music theory and composition lessons quite recently (haven't gone over much, but will as time goes by) and hopefully my 'massive cadential extensions' will cease. I'm not a bad composer; like you, things sound really full in my head, it's just that I cannot get what's in my head written down so fast, and improvisations are just what is spilling out of you at the moment, so they're likely to be rough, but. . . *sigh* composing is a thing that I hopefully will become really good at, one day . . . maybe.


----------



## lookingforclassical

hreichgott said:


> Because the composition and the piano playing are both in such beginning stages, it's hard to come even close to evaluating quality. The best I can say is, it's wonderful that you are interested in classical music and in composition and in piano! No matter what anyone says about the quality of your pieces, the next step is to go learn a lot.


Yes, as I said I am beginner... but still I don't think it's impossible to evaluate even a beginner. I see people do it all the time. Thank you, I will continue learning.



MarieTregubovich said:


> I like your pieces. Your compositions sound full, meaning, they have a story line, instead of being something random like an improvisation. Most of my pieces are improvisations, just me trying to record something. I recorded my improvising and showed it to one of my friends, and he says that has "massive cadential extensions" which I can agree with. Thankfully, I started taking music theory and composition lessons quite recently (haven't gone over much, but will as time goes by) and hopefully my 'massive cadential extensions' will cease. I'm not a bad composer; like you, things sound really full in my head, it's just that I cannot get what's in my head written down so fast, and improvisations are just what is spilling out of you at the moment, so they're likely to be rough, but. . . *sigh* composing is a thing that I hopefully will become really good at, one day . . . maybe.


Glad you liked them. And yes I agree; sometimes It's hard to unload what you want to do out of your brain and improvisation is the best way to do it.

I hope you will become a fine composer, and your dreams won't be in vain.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

don't scorn the first steps, get an beginners book in musical theory and work your way up. There are many self study programs.


----------



## esharpe

Quick thoughts:

As others have stated it is very hard to offer concrete evaluation. The first piece seem very rhythmically vague, like you where hunting for the netx key to press on the keyboard, even at very slow tempos there still needs to be a sense of rhythm or "pulse" (not necessarily strict or regular) to the which the listener can relate to. The piece seem to be focused on the vertical aspects of the music, id est the chords and there was very little horizontal interest. There was also a lack of shape or form to the piece. Many pieces start "somewhere, go to somewhere else, and then return to where they started." Sort of a short music journey. This piece just seem to wander around in a circle.

This is not meant to discourage you but to push you forward in your musical growth. Pretty much everything I wrote in the first five years of my writing music I have thrown out/burned/shredded.

The follow book might be a good one for you:

Composing Music: A New Approach
http://www.amazon.com/Composing-Mus...&sr=8-1&keywords=how+to+compose+music+william


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The fist composition did not play for me damn because I really liked the second one


----------

